
Photos Of The Incredible Bombshelter Fortress of The Wikileaks Archives - obilgic
http://www.businessinsider.com/wikileaks-sweden-server-pictures-2010-12#a-woman-stands-alone-9
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from days ago, but with no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951171>

Same story from one day ago, with nearly 50 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960295>

